# Artificial Grass



## sneaky c (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all, can anyone recommend somewhere that sells artificial grass in the costa del sol or costa del luz. It is for a balcony of around 15 sqm.

Thanks in advance,

Charlie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know the answer, but I do remember a friend who had fake grass on her patio and it got incredibly hot - too hot to walk or sit on, parts of it faded and it gave off a rubbery smell. So check that before you buy lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## sneaky c (Jun 22, 2012)

jojo said:


> I dont know the answer, but I do remember a friend who had fake grass on her patio and it got incredibly hot - too hot to walk or sit on, parts of it faded and it gave off a rubbery smell. So check that before you buy lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that advice Jo, some good points to determine the purchase. There is a good selection on Leroy Merlin and they come with a warranty too, I would like some other options to make some comparisons to though.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought mine from Leroy Merlin 3 years ago and it's still like new.


----------



## sneaky c (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know that Trubrit. Do you remember the model you went for?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry I don't remember the model number but I know that it was mid priced.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I was going to suggest Leroy Merlin. Other than that, most good garden centres sell it but I think Leroy will be cheaper.


----------

